# Its Dyno Mite!



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Well I was finally able to pick up the lumber for my 11' speed boat project. 5 sheets of 1/4" marine ply, 1 sheet of 3/4" marine ply, and 26bf of Philippine mahogany to go with the mahogany that I already have. 

I also picked up some 2x6 for the assembly cradle and a sheet of 3/4" Birch ply for another project.

The boat is called a Dyno Mite. It's 11' long and has a beam of 5'6". I have a 15hp OB motor to hang off the back which should push it up to about 20~25 mph. I plan on getting a 30 horse for it eventually or a 2nd 15 horse. Mini twins would be cool. That should get the boat up to around 40.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm already following the thread on the glen-l forum so I doubt I'll post on both sites, but I did want to say good job on getting the materials and getting started! It's a ncie design and should be a fun build


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

This sounds like a cool build. But sounds like a far fetch to be a Speed boat. Lol. 
I'll be watching this for sure.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

"speed" is a relative term. Pretty much any planing hull power boat is a speed boat when compared to a displacement hull trawler or sailboat


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

gstanfield said:


> "speed" is a relative term. Pretty much any planing hull power boat is a speed boat when compared to a displacement hull trawler or sailboat


Here's my speed boat. Lol


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks good to me. My last boat was a power boat, but a displacement hull so it moved along super efficient at a blistering pace of 4mph:laughing:

After that almost anything seems fast:boat:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

9.5 Hp. 13 mph.
Lol
Sorry for hijack Baja.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Dominick said:


> 9.5 Hp. 13 mph.
> Lol
> Sorry for hijack Baja.



No problem. Your boat looks great with the wood accents. 

Speed is a really is a relative term. Sitting down in a little 11' boat doing 35-40 (with the bigger motor) is going to make you feel like you're flying. 20-25mph with the small motor? Well... Maybe not so much. At at least I'll be out on the water though. 

Besides if I don't like it I can always build a different one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

65BAJA said:


> No problem. Your boat looks great with the wood accents.
> 
> Speed is a really is a relative term. Sitting down in a little 11' boat doing 35-40 (with the bigger motor) is going to make you feel like you're flying. 20-25mph with the small motor? Well... Maybe not so much. At at least I'll be out on the water though.
> 
> Besides if I don't like it I can always build a different one. :thumbsup:


Thanks. It's a 1957. Yea I can understand that. 
Good luck on the build. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

A few pics of the progress. 

I have actually done more than this but The pics are not on my phone at the moment. All the plywood is cut out and seal coated with thin epoxy. Maybe this weekend I will be able to start stitching the pieces together.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2009)

Awesome! I bought Glen-L plans for the 13' Bullet speedboat and actually had gone as far as buying a donor boat (for the trailer and engine) before my first kid was born and I ran out of all my freetime to spend hours woodworking.....someday I'll build it....

Looks like a good start - I absolutely love the look of their wooden boats! Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

This is going to be fun:thumbsup:


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Awsome build thread topic, would also be intrested in a rough final tally of the time taken. i'm kicking around the thoughts of doing one getting the mechanicals out of a jet ski..:laughing:


----------

